# Incra - Dovetails don't fit



## GVJeeper (Mar 5, 2005)

I have an Incra Pro - I know, it's old but at least I have it, lol. I am learning the dovetail cuts but can't get past the test cuts. When I cut two test boards and turn them around to fit them together (to check depth of cut) I can't get them together - the fit is so tight I have to bang the heck out of em to get them together. I've tried both lowering and raising the bit but still the same problem. Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## viper1 (Sep 10, 2004)

have you measured your cutter with mikes? A lot of router bits are not exactly what they should be. You have to be right to size.


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

ok


----------



## viper1 (Sep 10, 2004)

The reason the bit does matter is the fact a incra jig is a postioning unit not a dovetail jig. Dovetails are just one benifit of having it. It is accurate to .001 and can make dovetails such as the double double dove tail. You need to make sure your two parts are the same thickness. Use 2 pieces cut from the same board as test. Also make sure your bit is up to size. Set the height of the bit from the table to just a hair higher than the board is thick. This should do it. This is a very easy to use device once you understand it. I got rid of my dovetail jigs and box jigs after buying mine. With the incra and a good lift you can acheive accuracy unheard of in wood working. Try this site below. very good tutorals.

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/incr-ch1.htm











cfm said:


> When using the table and fence as Bob & Rick do, they move the fence to adjust the fit. This gives more or less bit to the wood. If you are using the fixture I am thinking of - when one board is set vertical and the other horizontal, overlapping and butting together - Lowering the bit SLIGHTLY (1/64") will tighten the joints making the cut deeper.
> 
> Raising the bit SLIGHTLY (1/64") will loosen the joint making the cut more shallow. I am not too sure that bit size is so important to use a micrometer, as long as it fits into the jig properly without causing damage.
> This information is from the Owners Manual for the Craftsman model 315.25790 Dovetail Template. I hope this helps
> ...


----------



## lmcdonal (Jan 25, 2011)

are you using the correct bit for the thickness of wood


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Check the date on the original post, Larry.


----------

